# Redneck Archery Club's First Shoot of 2010



## Big John (Feb 15, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## hound dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Big John.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hey Big John*

Check your signature for spelling


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 15, 2010)

The Iron Buck will be set out got and new game for it. We will see who wants to play.




























One will win many will fall.


----------



## Big John (Feb 15, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> Check your signature for spelling



That how it gos sometimes LOL Thanks Spelling is not my thing Spell Check was made for me...


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 15, 2010)

Cant wait I will be there way to close to the house not to be!


----------



## jason bales (Feb 15, 2010)

what is the ironbuck about? how far is it and can you just shoot at it?


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 16, 2010)

Jason usually you start in a big group and start at twenty yards.  Everyone shoots and if you miss you are out.  Step back to thirty and start over.  Then fourty, fifty, and so on.  Last man standing wins the pot or prize.  It is a stinking blast and will tear up some arrows.  The hole is about the size of the ten ring. We will probably charge a fee and do a percentage payback.


----------



## jason bales (Feb 16, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> Jason usually you start in a big group and start at twenty yards.  Everyone shoots and if you miss you are out.  Step back to thirty and start over.  Then fourty, fifty, and so on.  Last man standing wins the pot or prize.  It is a stinking blast and will tear up some arrows.  The hole is about the size of the ten ring. We will probably charge a fee and do a percentage payback.



sounds fun to bad my pins are on 25 and 10 yard increments on up i dont know i would have time to change by sunday


----------



## hound dog (Feb 16, 2010)

jason bales said:


> sounds fun to bad my pins are on 25 and 10 yard increments on up i dont know i would have time to change by sunday



You will be just fine it is all for fun win or lose you have blast.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 16, 2010)

Just to let everyone know, I set the shooting lanes today. All will be on high ground. I wore tennis shoes the entire time and never stepped in mud. Plus we have some great looking weather for the remainder of the week. Better be ready for some tough shots.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> That how it gos sometimes LOL Thanks Spelling is not my thing Spell Check was made for me...



No problem.  I have a hard time with it myself.  Always googling words when spell check isn't available.


----------



## bowtie (Feb 17, 2010)

looking forward to it


----------



## fatduckboy (Feb 17, 2010)

Me and Mrs.Patty will be there. Hope to see yall there


----------



## badcompany (Feb 17, 2010)

fatduckboy said:


> Me and Mrs.Patty will be there. Hope to see yall there



I truely look forward to that. Appreciate all you and Mrs. Patty do for us. We are very thankful!

Everyone that gets the chance to meet Patty, please let her know how much we appreciate using her property to have these shoots.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2010)

badcompany said:


> I truely look forward to that. Appreciate all you and Mrs. Patty do for us. We are very thankful!
> 
> Everyone that gets the chance to meet Patty, please let her know how much we appreciate using her property to have these shoots.



Yes please do. 

By the way go to www.racarchery.com and check out our new home page.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 17, 2010)

Man the new website is AWESOME. I love it!


Thanks Big John


----------



## hound dog (Feb 17, 2010)

Tell us what u think about our new home page. we have been work very hard and still got some more to do.


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 17, 2010)

Website looks good.  I spent some time looking at your sponsor links and like the idea of having companies sponsor targets.  You guys look like you got it all together.  Congrats.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 17, 2010)

The weather is going to be nice.  Come out and shoot with us.


----------



## Big John (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope to make it and see everyone. Weather dry? mmm sounds nice.Don't know if I can shoot in good weather


----------



## Big John (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a few days to go!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Getting ready:


----------



## hound dog (Feb 19, 2010)

We are ready now come on Sun.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Gonna be a GREAT DAY.


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the new avatar Big John.  Looks great!!!!


----------



## deerassassin22 (Feb 19, 2010)

Directions from columbus?


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Columbus&1s=GA&1y=US&1l=32.4608&1g=-84.987801&1v=CITY&2c=Williamson&2s=GA&2a=1289+Wood+Creek+Rd&2z=30292-3361&2y=US&2l=33.155972&2g=-84.40154&2v=ADDRESS


----------



## badcompany (Feb 19, 2010)

i want one


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 19, 2010)

Here you go buddy:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Columbus&1s=GA&1y=US&1l=32.4608&1g=-84.987801&1v=CITY&2c=Williamson&2s=GA&2a=1289+Wood+Creek+Rd&2z=30292-3361&2y=US&2l=33.155972&2g=-84.40154&2v=ADDRESS#b/maps/m:map:6:32.808514:-84.687347::::::1:1:::::::::/l:::Williamson:GA::US:33.182201:-84.361702:cityike+County:1:::/l::1289+Wood+Creek+Rd:Williamson:GA:30292-3361:US:33.155972:-84.40154:address::1:::/io:1:::::f:en_US:M:/bl:/e


----------



## Hound Babe (Feb 19, 2010)

HEY GUYS!!!!!!!!!   Can't wait til Sunday!!!!!!!   I'm ready....  I wish I could be there today to help.   Looks good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 20, 2010)

One more day.  I am ready!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Feb 20, 2010)

Hunterrs said:


> One more day.  I am ready!!!!!



Man me too good course good weather and  good people . What else can you ask for.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm there.......


----------



## tony32 (Feb 20, 2010)

hope to make pretty sure i broke my thumb today fixing my breaks tried to pull my bow today when i got home not good going to see how tomorrow holds going to try though


----------



## Illinoisbound (Feb 20, 2010)

See ya'll in the morning!


----------



## Big John (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope everyone will make it. It will be fun!!!! Hope to be there in the AM


----------



## hound dog (Feb 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> I hope everyone will make it. It will be fun!!!! Hope to be there in the AM



See u there big j


----------



## Big John (Feb 21, 2010)

Come on Let's gooo, See Ya Soon.....


----------

